# Proper Lathe Height



## QuietHill Crafts (Jul 10, 2015)

New turner to the fourm, and new to turning in general...

I've completed my workbench this week, I'll post pictures later once I've got the finishing touches applied. I set the lathe on the work surface and it's maybe a scad bit high. I was wondering if there is a good standard for lathe height? I'm tall (6'4"), so I had to make my own bench. Is there a "rule of thumb" for body position as it relates to the lathe surface? 

Thanks in advance, 

Tom


----------



## JimB (Jul 10, 2015)

The basic rule is the lathe center height should be at your elbow. I'm 6' 1" and recently raised my Mini lathe to about elbow height. It was about 1.5 inches lower. It took a little getting used to the new height.

My large lathe was also lower. I just raised that one as well but haven't used it much since raising it.

Bottom line is to have it at a height that is comfortable for you and your turning style. For me the raising of the lathe hasn't changed my spindle turning but what it did do is I don't need to bend over as much when doing hollowing of bowls or just examining a work piece.


----------



## QuietHill Crafts (Jul 10, 2015)

If there is a silver lining, when I get home and check the height, if it's too high I can cut the legs!


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 10, 2015)

Welcome Tom.


----------



## Sylvanite (Jul 10, 2015)

QuietHill Crafts said:


> If it's too high I can cut the legs!


Or get a floor mat to stand on.


----------



## csr67 (Jul 10, 2015)

25 years here as a professional ergonomist, and I can tell you that there's no one height bench that will fit all.  The prior tip about elbow height is spot on.  If you can get the centerline of your lathe (mandrel) at elbow height, that should be a neutral and comfortable position for work.  I'm 6' and have my Rikon on a tall workbench that luckily puts it just about where it should be.


----------



## dogcatcher (Jul 10, 2015)

The proper height is what is COMFORTABLE for you.


----------



## Bear-31 (Jul 10, 2015)

I started at elbow height but found it slightly uncomfortable on my neck. I have a tendency to want to look really close at my work and my neck would cramp after a while. I found that about an inch above elbow height relieved that problem and is much more comfortable to me. Downside is that I'm 6'3" and very few visitors are comfortable turning on my lathe without some sort of step.


----------



## nativewooder (Jul 10, 2015)

The proper height is determined by whether you stand up straight or slumped down.  Do not cut the legs on your stand until you get a mat or two to stand on as suggested.  Remember, you will possibly be doing woodturning for 20 or 30 years.


----------



## George417 (Jul 10, 2015)

dogcatcher said:


> The proper height is what is COMFORTABLE for you.



+1 on COMFORTABLE height


----------



## Charlie69 (Jul 10, 2015)

Sylvanite said:


> Or get a floor mat to stand on.



I like the lathe higher when I turn boxes than i do for pens.   Floor mats work great; easily adjusting height as needed.


----------

